# More non edited new M3 Pics (56k warning)



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

taken from M3Post....


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

That blue one is doing it for me!


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

Still not doing it for me I`m afraid, its getting too expensive for what it is. A well specced M3 will cost in the region of Â£56k, too much for a 3 series, way too much in fact.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Yep, the blue one is nice. Not with those dark coloured wheels though.

You decided on buying one yet, Ritch?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Yep, the blue one is nice. Not with those dark coloured wheels though.
> 
> You decided on buying one yet, Ritch?


Im not buying anything I havent sat in and test driven for at least a few hours so the new M3 is out until its, err, out if you know what I mean.

Having said that I agree with the earlier post, Â£56K for a 3 series? Nah.

Im completely at a loss what the hell im gonna do with a Â£50K budget tbh.  I think I may have to be inventive and buy 2 cars instead of one to keep to the budget and satisfy my requirements.

Back to the pics, white one looks nice, blue one doesnt. :?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

The M3 just isn't working for me either :?

Think I might start looking at RS4s again :?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> ......Im completely at a loss what the hell im gonna do with a Â£50K budget.....


What an awful predicament to be in. :roll:

Give me a shout if you need any help with spending your Â£50k.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

Leg said:


> Im completely at a loss what the hell im gonna do with a Â£50K budget tbh.  I think I may have to be inventive and buy 2 cars instead of one to keep to the budget and satisfy my requirements


Very low mileage m5?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Im completely at a loss what the hell im gonna do with a Â£50K budget tbh.  I think I may have to be inventive and buy 2 cars instead of one to keep to the budget and satisfy my requirements
> ...


You'd defo pick up a sub 10K miler M5 for under 50K. How much better worse they are compared to the new M3, only time will tell.

Mainly road use i'd say M5 every time over M3, if you like tracking then it has to be the M3, however like others have said, at over Â£55K it's a very expensive 3 Series.

How much better would it be than say a 335i Sport with DMS & save yourself well over Â£20K.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

W7 PMC said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


If I was to buy a 4 door saloon I would get an RS4 tbh, I just cant bring myself to get a 4 door even though the RS4 makes 100% sense for me as I have 2 sons and its understated so easily used for business yet is a great drivers car. Some mental block is stopping me ordering one.

Heart demands a coupe, Brain says I need 2+2 seats - aaaaaaarrrrrghhhh!

If I start tracking again Ill get another 7 replica, had a Westfield for 4 years and on track, big cars dont offer the same experience IMO.

I spent less time debating whether to ask the Mrs to marry me. :roll:


----------



## BorderFox (Jun 21, 2003)

I am currently in the market for a new(ish) car, I currently drive an 03 plate M3, I cant justify spending Â£56k on another one, its into second hand porsche money, a pretty good second hand Porsche at that. 
I seriously considered a Boxster and a Cayman, but still havent decided on anything, but I cant see me parting with money for another BMW.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

V nice. Going to be a great road and track car plus one of the lowest depreciating cars around for 18 months after release. Unlike the M5. Better bet than the M5, probably quicker everywhere too.

The 4 door saloon will be worth waiting for.

Â£56K OK for an A4. Why not a 3 series?

Tick all the boxes on a Cayman, and your in for over Â£50K, and slower than the M3 (although still quicker than the RS4 around a track. :wink:

White M3. Mmmmm.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> V nice. Going to be a great road and track car plus one of the lowest depreciating cars around for 18 months after release. Unlike the M5. Better bet than the M5, probably quicker everywhere too.
> 
> The 4 door saloon will be worth waiting for.
> 
> ...


Wake up & smell the coffee :lol: In what way exactly will the new M3 be better than the new M5?? You must be in IT sales, working for one of those large multi-national outfits :lol: :wink:

Nowhere near Â£56K for a new RS4 Saloon, plus the A4 is a group size bigger than the 3 Series, as it's more akin to the A3 than A4. Totally expect the new M3 to be quicker in all states than the RS4, apart from perhaps a straight drag, but even then very little in it.

Quicker than an M5 (you must be joking). Already proved the M5 can dispatch a 996 Turbo on the drag & almost keep up with a 997 Turbo & you expect the new M3 to be quicker everywhere. Please comment when you've driven either Gary. I'm so NOT kidding myself that the M3 won't be worthy head to head on the twisties against an M5 & the new M3 will cetainly have an advantage on a track due to it's size (IT'S A SMALLER CAR).

As for depreciation, the new M5 has been on the road in the UK for just over 2yrs now & it's only in the last 6-9mths that they've started to noticably drop in price. For the 1st 9-12 mths, used ones carried a premium over new & if you recall, i made Â£6K selling an M5 slot well over 2yrs ago, so hardly a bad depreciation history for such a big car. The same is happening to the R8 & the same will happen to the new M3, however i expect it's day will only last 12mths, even the old RS6 carried a Â£5K premium for a few months when 1st launched.

Of course a new M3 against an 18mth old M5 for depreciation?, the M3 would get my money if i only planned on keeping the car for 6-19mths, but as a longer term proposition, the M3 will fall by similar %'s to the M5 (they always have).

I think everyone can agree (i've stated this many times) that for pure raw driving pleasure, BMW M cars have a decent edge over the Audi S/RS models, but that comes with a big sacrifice & in the UK you are facing that sacrifice all too often. It's very very difficult to make progress on UK roads in all but the best driving conditions in an M car, so everyday the RS's with Quattro have a distinct advantage.

I know the RS4 i'm buying will not come close to the levels of fun that i had in the M5, but is the RS4 more usable than the M5 everyday? YES, can i still have decent levels of fun & performance but everday? YES, could i do the same in the M5 (or new M3)? NO.

As many have stated, i feel pushing Â£60K (price with toys) for a top of the range 3 Series is pushing the marque's price too far & this does buy you a brand new M5 (many toys included), a plethora of 997's & many other exciting motors with a tad more pedigree at this price point than an M3.

The bottom line (as ever) comes down to experiences, requirements, tastes & opinions :wink: :-*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Why are you so f**king insecure Paul about your cars?

Best engine, most torque, straight line speed. The Beast blah blah.

No one knows that you made Â£6K on an M5 wait list. Many, my self included that you are full of crap and that you choose to extend/overextend yourself on cars to make up for some insecurity thing, then flog it regroup and do the same again.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

garyc said:


> Why are you so f**king insecure Paul about your cars?
> 
> Best engine, most torque, straight line speed. The Beast blah blah.
> 
> No one knows that you made Â£6K on an M5 wait list. Many, my self included that you are full of crap and that you choose to extend/overextend yourself on cars to make up for some insecurity thing, then flog it regroup and do the same again.


Let's hope you don't get off the fence and say what you really mean! lmao :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've never liked or wanted a BMW - ever. The nearest I ever got was opening the drivers door of a 3 series to look inside, I never bothered to even sit inside it and just closed the door and walked away. Looking at the white version, I wouldn't have even bothered to open the door.

I don't care how fast they are, how usable/usable they are, good residules, blah, blah, for some reason they just don't float my boat at all.

Graham


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> I've never liked or wanted a BMW - ever. The nearest I ever got was opening the drivers door of a 3 series to look inside, I never bothered to even sit inside it and just closed the door and walked away. Looking at the white version, I wouldn't have even bothered to open the door.
> 
> I don't care how fast they are, how usable/usable they are, good residules, blah, blah, for some reason they just don't float my boat at all.
> 
> Graham


I think buyers of both marques traditionally stick with their favourite. One good thing for you though - if the M3 didn't exist, neither would your forthcoming RS4 and you'd have to get another TT instead


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

garyc said:


> Why are you so f**king insecure Paul about your cars?
> 
> Best engine, most torque, straight line speed. The Beast blah blah.
> 
> No one knows that you made Â£6K on an M5 wait list. Many, my self included that you are full of crap and that you choose to extend/overextend yourself on cars to make up for some insecurity thing, then flog it regroup and do the same again.


No idea if he is full of crap or not, but his sigs list of previous cars must take as long to load as some signature pics on dial up.... :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> I think buyers of both marques traditionally stick with their favourite. One good thing for you though - if the M3 didn't exist, neither would your forthcoming RS4 and you'd have to get another TT instead


Lucky then arn't I :wink:

Graham


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Leg said:


> Im completely at a loss what the hell im gonna do with a Â£50K budget tbh.  I think I may have to be inventive and buy 2 cars instead of one to keep to the budget and satisfy my requirements.
> 
> Back to the pics, white one looks nice, blue one doesnt. :?


Â£50k budget...? no worries, get that spent in a blink of an eye & then some! :wink:

Agree with you re the colours the blue one..... nah, not sure why though - Coopes new baby is blue & I think that's pretty...... 

WHAT?!! - I'm a girl!! :?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > I think buyers of both marques traditionally stick with their favourite. One good thing for you though - if the M3 didn't exist, neither would your forthcoming RS4 and you'd have to get another TT instead
> ...


Aye - very lucky indeed [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Looking forward to the pics once you get it. I think I'd find room for an RS4 cab in my "lottery winner's 10 car garage".


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:



> Why are you so f**king insecure Paul about your cars?
> 
> Best engine, most torque, straight line speed. The Beast blah blah.
> 
> No one knows that you made Â£6K on an M5 wait list. Many, my self included that you are full of crap and that you choose to extend/overextend yourself on cars to make up for some insecurity thing, then flog it regroup and do the same again.


That must be it Gary :?

Me thinks any insecurity resides in your camp  . You make stupid outbursts with only your opinion (not fact) as your friend.

It's your opinion that one car is better than another, so hardly a basis for a dig is it??

The new M3 satisfies a different niche than the M5, so how does that make it better at everything??? You're talking total bollocks & you honestly think the M3 will be better on track than the Cayman?? again, total bollocks (however it will be better on track then the M5 but even a total idiot could work that one out).

Many did know about the M5 slot sale, just because you didn't is hardly a worry to me.

Full of crap, extend/over-extend, where does that come from given you have no idea about my financial position & have never met me, especially as many have said the same about you (full of crap). I do have a weakness when it comes to cars & can be very indecisive, just as some folk are the same about houses, furniture, clothes or even partners, but it's hardly an in-security & again you're talking out of your arse (shocker).

You see my defense as an insecurity which must hark back to yours. If someone chooses to slate a car then they should expect comeback, especially from a current or former owner & more so if the person slating has never owned or driven the car/s in question.

It's hardly a crime to be proud of something & given this is meant to be a car forum, then cars are what's discussed. I loved my M5 & of course was delighted when the engine won the "engine of the year prize", should that not have been posted??

Anyhow, your opinion is of little interest to me, as you don't know me. I'm far from insecure, am not over-stretched & if you choose to read my posts in a way different to how they're posted, then tough as again your opinion is of little interest.

Actually thought you were one of the good guys on here, however that opinion has certainly changed.

If you don't like what i write, then don't read it, simple as that.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you so f**king insecure Paul about your cars?
> ...


Defo no more full of crap than Gary it appears :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Really?

It is indeed your deal, your finances, your view etc Paul. Just as it is mine to find it tedious. Possibly I am alone in that....And possibly I just felt like venting. So I did.

That you have different interesting cars and contribute etc is good for the Forum.

And yes I am sure that yours will be the fastest RS4 ever, ever, ever, once you have been to DMS.

I made no dig at your precious M sodding 5 whatsoever, that was (in your own words) getting too expensive to run, which is why you ditched it. At least that was the distinct impression that I got. Maybe I was also alone in that view. That you then choose to replace a Â£60K car with a Â£50K one defies my logic - but that is your business. You have gone on and on about how the M5 is virtually the fastest thing on the planet. It's a big car with a big engine and great for the V max and 100- 150 mph blasts, that are your Thing. I expressed a view that another car would be faster everywhere else.

I support all my views with some backing data, so here's some data that you should already know, and that in turn made your previous post get on my tits.

- The RS4 and new M3 are priced within a few hundred of each other. BMW announced this 2 weeks ago.

- Is is perfectly possible to spec a new RS4 and spend Â£54K. There is no coffee to smell. Of course you probably have a special deal, you have probably presold it already for 000s more, and so on, BUT mere mortals CAN and will spend approx the same on both cars.

RS4 saloon list Â£50,930 - M3 list Â£50,625. I presume the forthcoming M3 saloon will be is same ball park.

- Beyond raw stop watch acceleration the outgoing M3 paricularly in CSL and CS guise is already quicker than the M5 at the 'Ring and on most circuits. Please name one where it isn't if you care to...like I stated a Cayman S is also quicker than an M5 at the circuit. That's not slagging your Beast II. It's fact. But that doesn't stop it from being a great fast car.

Here's some 'ring times from Sport und Motor:

7.50 CSL, 
7.58 RS4, 
8.11 Cayman S, 
8.13 M5.

Sorry if any of that confuses. You may or may not subscribe to commonly held view that Ring times are a good representation, of road pace (NOT VMax) and that is what I meant by faster everywhere

- The only information that BMW have given on the new M3 is that it is even quicker again than the outgoing car. So it follows that it will still be faster everywhere (except Vmax :roll: ) than the M5. At least it does to me. I know you hate to hear that. I have a driven an E60 M5 and it's a great car with towering acceleration. But it will never be as lithe and nimble as an M3 (or RS4 if the review of new M5 touring vs RS4 avant was anything to go by), and up to 100, or between 50-100 mph, it is largely acedemic, since a Beast like the M5 needs more space than most to open up and release the power.

And when you do start making snide comments about IT salesmen and M3s etc, smilies or otherwise, you must then be prepared for people to show their teeth in return now and again. That's when they come back about sodding consultants, contractors (or whatever) living on boom/bust feast/famine changing their cars every 5 minutes because of costs, then doing exactly the same again once another deposit is raised. Don't share it with us if you don't want comment. Glass houses and stones etc.

It entertains a lot of the time. Other times...

OK? 

No reply necessary.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Really?
> 
> It is indeed your deal, your finances, your view etc Paul. Just as it is mine to find it tedious. Possibly I am alone in that....And possibly I just felt like venting. So I did.
> 
> ...


Gary, to be very blunt, you either have a huge chip on your shoulder or are reading into posts between the lines where nothing between the lines exists.

Please fell free to trawl every relevant post, but i've NEVER said the M5 was a quick track car, capable yes but excellent no. You post Ring times (where of course any lithe car with ample power would dispatch the M5) of the CSL which is a very very track focused car, however the standard M3 was NOT quicker than the M5 so the M5 did not do all that bad considering. Also The Ring is a great benchmark, but hardly basis for UK driving comparisons which you stated was where the new M3 "would beat the M5 everywhere" to which i stated you're talking shite.

The pricing differences (as posted on here), stated the new M3 would be Â£56K+ with a decnet spec, making it Â£6K more expensive that the RS4 as small discounts can be had with the RS4 but i assume the new M3 will not be discounted for at least 12mths. Only quoting what's been posted.

You see what i type as a boast or an ego trip, but it's just thoughts/posts & you appear to have the problem with reading what's not their.

God knows where you're going with Contractors, IT Salesman or Consultants?? that's flown straight over my head. Also snide comments about IT Salesman & M3's (WTF)??

You're deranged if you think lap times round The Ring are relative to real world road conditions. A great marker for track capability, but on road for the average car driver/owner it's far from a benchmark. The fact an M5 can get within 2 seconds of the times of the Cayman S & be quikcer than the M3 (not CSL), plus have a top speed 2MPH slower than the Carrera GT, in my mind makes it a fabulous car, whether i own/owned one or not. If they're not your bag then fine, but that's hardly my problem.

Being at best an average track driver, i proved many times that my M5 could lap (Donnington & Oulton Park), quicker than a 997CS & an M3 CS, so again that's fact & TBH i was both shocked & pleased (hardly a crime).

If you don't like what i type then don't read it. If you have an issue with what i type, don't read. But don't you expect no backlash when i see your post that i responded to as a personal attack from soemone i don't know.

I can 100% assure you that whatever you're reading into is not my intention for posting so something is lost in dialogue or translation.

My biggest issue is finding a car that ticks all my boxes, when perhaps i don't actually know what all my boxes are. When i see a car i own start to depreciate heavily, i get spooked & i've had to deal with changes in basic requirements (lower/higher annual mileages etc.) over the past 18mths which also causes me to re-consider (too often).

My intention for what it's worth is to keep the RS4 for a minimum of 12mths (hence why i've bought new) & assuming the new RS6 is as good as the rumours indicate, i'll move over to one of those when they arrive.

Hopefully the end of the subject.

Horses for courses :lol:


----------

